# كتاب عن المنظفات



## eng_kamel akrm (24 فبراير 2007)

اخواني الاعزاء انا بحاجه الى اي كتاب بالغه العربيه يتحدث عن المنظفات الكيميائيه. مع خالص الشكر.:32:


----------



## ibrahim Abass (25 فبراير 2007)

please we need"Handbook of Detergent"


----------



## ibrahim Abass (25 فبراير 2007)

Please how we can optimisering between four critical factors in cleaning. 
These factors are:
a. Temperature of cleaning mixture
b. Concentration of cleaning mixture
c. Force associated with application
d. Contact Time


----------



## مهندس اليكس (5 مارس 2007)

ياريت يا جماعه حد ينزل الكتاب ده وباي لغه عربي او انجليزي مش مهم المهم نلاقيه


----------



## مهندس اليكس (5 مارس 2007)

وجزاه الله كل خير


----------



## rodius (7 مارس 2007)

كتاب عن المنظفات


----------



## eng_kamel akrm (10 أبريل 2007)

مفيش حد قادر يجيب الكتاب ده


----------



## يدواحدة_10 (11 أبريل 2007)

*تعارف وتحية وسؤال*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
1-انا اخوكم محمود من مصر مش خريج هندسة للاسف ولكن خريج علوم قسم بيولوجي لكن بهوي الكيميا جدا وده اول مرة اكتب في منتدي وانجذب ليه رغم اني باستخدم النت من فترة ليست قصيرة.
2- احب يا جماعة اشكر كل القائمين علي هذا المنتدي لانه منتدي محترم ومفيد والحمد لله ان ربنا وفقني لادخل عليه
3- كنت عاوز اعرف معلومات تفصيلية لو ممكن من الاعضاؤ عن مادةcmc caroxymethyl cellulose فاتمني لو فيه حد يعرفمعلومات عنها انه يكتبها لتعم الفائدة
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالرحيم ستار (11 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم يا اهل الكيمياء انا اخوكم الجديد فى هذا الموقع كميائى عبدالرحيم اشكرك جميع الاخوه الافاضل والاخوات الفضليات على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## عبدالرحيم ستار (11 أبريل 2007)

*شاكرين جدا*

الاخوه و الاخوات انا اخوكم الجديد فى هذ الموقع الممتاز وشاكرين جهدكم الكبير


----------



## العاص (18 أبريل 2007)

ساحاول جاهدا فى البحث عن كتاب مفيد عن المنظفات ولكن كل اللى عندى اجتهدات من على النت فاذا كنت تريدها ابعتلى


----------



## eng_kamel akrm (18 أبريل 2007)

اخي العاص ان كانت هي معلومات مفيده فلا بأس ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## rodius (22 أبريل 2007)

i live in syria


----------



## فارس واقى (23 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## م/احمد الطحاوى (2 مايو 2007)

*الاخ الفاضل محمد الكيميائى جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومه الرجاء الحار منك ان تدلنى على طريقه لتعلم تصنيع حمض السلفونيك بجوده عاليه وجزاك الله خيرا.*


----------



## حيدر الملاح (3 مايو 2007)

الى الاخوة الاعزاء
ارجو المساعدة بأي معلومة عن صناعة المنظفات لاني اود تصميم مصنع منظفات بجانب معمل للملح للاستفادة منه كمواد خام


----------



## حيدر الملاح (3 مايو 2007)

ارجو المساعدة لاني ادرس الان تصميم مصنع للمنظفات بجانب معمل للملح ارجو تزويدي باي معلومة تسعفني في


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (3 مايو 2007)

*الأخ الكريم / م/احمد الطحاوى تحية طيبة و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته*
*اود ان اسأل اولا هل لديك مصنع لصناعة حمض السلفونيك وتريد معلومة ا اضافية بغرض تحسين المنتج*
*ام انك تريد فقط معلومان عن صناعة هذا الحمض ؟*
*انا في انتظاراجابتك هذا هام*
* وفقك الله*
*و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته*


----------



## م/احمد الطحاوى (5 مايو 2007)

*الاخ الكريم/ محمد الكيميائى اشكرك على الاهتمام والرد بالنسبه لسؤالك عن امتلاكى مصنع انتاج حمض السلفونيك فى الوقت الحالى لا ولكنى انوى انشاء الله ان اتجه لانشاء مصنع مصغر لأنتاج حمض السلفونيك بجوده عاليه اعتمادا على قاعده علميه هندسيه وقد لاحظت انك لك باع طويل فى تصنيعه وكذلك خبره من كلامك لذلك الرجاء منك ان تدلنى على طريقه احصل بها على المعلومات اللازمه من حيث المعدات اللازمه ودراسه الجدوى المبدئيه والخامات اللازمه واماكن وطرق الحصول عليها والاهم طرق التصنيع من الالف للياء والمشاكل الفنيه اثناء مراحل التصنيع وكيفيه التغلب عليها ولو امكن ان تعطينى *****ك للتحدث باستفاضه وجزاك الله خيرا.*


----------



## م/احمد الطحاوى (5 مايو 2007)

الاخ الكريم/محمد الكميائى لو امكن ان تعطينى *****ك للتواصل والتحدث باستفاضه وجزالك الله خيرا.


----------



## joemeg (5 مايو 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ALgaZaar (8 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
المهندس محمد الكيميائي اسمحلي انا ضفت *****ك عندي 
لاني محتاج لمشورتك 
انا باعمل مشروع صناعة منظفات وارجو المشورة منك


----------



## نصرشتا (10 مايو 2007)

جزاكم اللة كل الخير يا محمد الكيميائى -- ارجو منك معرفة كيفية تحضير السلفونيك والخامات المستخدمة - واين يمكن الحصول على خطوط الانتاج


----------



## نصرشتا (10 مايو 2007)

الحمد للة -- وجزاكم اللة خيرا على هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## mfmfmf (10 مايو 2007)

أنا عايزالكتاب ده ضروري


----------



## المهندس امجد (11 مايو 2007)

اتمنى انك تجد الكتاب الذي تريده 
و اتمنى بالاكثر من الاخوة الكرام الذين يجدون الكتاب ان يلفتوا نظري اليه
و شكرا


----------



## ahmadchem. (24 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا , لقد أسهمت بموضوع مهم قبل أيام عن ضبط الجودة للمواد الخام والمواد المنتجة في صناعة المنظفات الكيمياوية , ورجوت المساعدة , وإلى الان لم أتلق ردا , فأرجو من الاخوة , وبالأخص الأخ محمد الكيميائي الذي عرض المساعدة للمحتاج لها , أن يزودنا *بطرق ضبط جودة كيمائية (كلاسيكية) لأهم المواد الخام الداخلة في هذه الصناعة , وللمنتجات كذلك , أو تزويدنا بكتب أو مواقع متخصصة بذلك , على أن تكون متوفرة في الشرق الأوسط بشكل عام *, وأرجو من الاخوة مراجعة مشاركتي بعنوان* ( تعقيب على موضوع المنظفات الصناعية / ضبط الجودة)* 
وشكرا جزيلا لجهودكم .


----------



## محمد العدوى (26 مايو 2007)

شكرا يا اخ محمد على ذلك وان شاء اللة نتكلم على المسنجر


----------



## انودي (1 يونيو 2007)

يا اخواني اني من العراق والكتاب لا يوجد في المكتبات ارجو تنزيل الكتاب على الموقع 
مع الشكر


----------



## smart_memo (1 يونيو 2007)

cmc تستخدم كماده متخنه او مغلظه للمحاليل المائيه على نطاق غزائى او صناعى بنسبة 1 % اوحسب درجة القوام المطلوب


----------



## انودي (9 يوليو 2007)

ماذا تعني cmc 
ومشكور على الرد


----------



## المقدادي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## ابن الإسلام المصري (28 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## elwakidi (16 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق


----------

